# Royal Purple grease, reel grease



## REDHOOK (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello everyone, i recently just finished rebuilding a Citica 200G7 with Bocca bearings.
i need grease for the drag and gears, i have heard about royal purple but i don't know where to buy it. any recommendations on what other grease can i use? for the gears


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Amazon


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

The blue grease Penn sells has worked good for me for gears, worm gears, etc. They call it Penn Precision Reel Grease and it is the same stuff that use to be sold as X1-R Reel grease. I have used it for a good many years. Shimano drag grease is still my favorite for Shimano drags.


----------



## Dos_Curados (Oct 31, 2012)

i prefer the Shimano grease for drag washers and gears. I prefer RP penetrating lub to free up any stuck bearings if needed. marburgers in seabrook should have the royal purple lub


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Dos_Curados said:


> marburgers in seabrook should have the royal purple lub


Yup, just picked up some a week ago.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i have never used royal purple grease, but have used a of the reel oil, i use the blue waterproof grease from west marine on my gears and bearings that aren't connected to the spool, just oil on spool bearings.little grease on worm gear .shimano or cals on the drag. hauling a rod and reel in back of truck or in rod holders on boat without something covering reel is a bad deal.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I don't like RP oil. Do a search on here by me where I took some bar stock and some oil/grease samples to rust prevention, it didn't do well.

For drags, use Cal's, for a general grease penn grease, the small tubs are $5 at serious tackle, if you want to cut it, use red corrosion-x, and their oil works for about everything. If its too thick for your liking, rem-oil is very thin and great rust resistant, but it burns off quick so you'll need to apply every trip.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i just about always lube bearings with a drop of oil everyday if i fish all day, same with wiping worm gear off with a lubed q tip to remove crud and clean it.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Just like Coke cola ain't nothing like the real thing shimanos grease for me.It works and I have no reason to change.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Here what I've been using for years:
Shimano or Cal grease for gears
RP oil for bearings


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

Any Marine Bearing grease is fine for gears or other things when you want max protection.

Penn Grease is one, but not too thick which is good for small reels.

For a small reel like your Citica RP may be too thick, but you can cut it with Corrosion-X (aka Reel-X) which remains the best general purpose reel oil, imo. Cheap and removes rust or patina from anything as an outstanding penetrating oil. Very good for bearings as well.

You want faster? Then nothing is faster than TSI 321 for bearings.

Cals Drag grease for drags. Shimano Drag grease if you have money to waste.


----------

